# gentoo-wiki.com

## Evil.GeniuX

okee, nu was ik gisteren volop gebruik aan het maken van deze handige wiki.. maar nu ligt de site eruit denk ik?

kan iemand dit voor mij bevestigen? of ligt dit gewoon hier aan de verbinding?

----------

## Tigid

Hier kan ik hem ook niet bereiken  :Sad: 

----------

## Evil.GeniuX

tijdelijk gebruik ik dan maar google-cache   :Cool:   werkt ook wel :')

----------

## InAt!QuE

Er is ook een Nederlandse Gentoo Wiki. voor diegenen die dat niet wisten.

Voel je vrij om die wiki mee uit te breiden.

Die wiki is opgezet door de beheerders van een nederlands talig gentoo-forum.

EDIT: Om verwarring te voorkomen;

het nederlands talige verandert naar een nederlands talig

----------

## garo

 *InAt!QuE wrote:*   

> Er is ook een Nederlandse Gentoo Wiki. voor diegenen die dat niet wisten.
> 
> Voel je vrij om die wiki mee uit te breiden.
> 
> Die wiki is opgezet door de beheerders van het nederlands talige gentoo-forum.

 

Keuze is goed, dus mij hoor je niet klagen.

Maar om verwarring te vermijden: 

De wiki waarover InAt!QuE is opgezet door beheerders van EEN gentoo-forum, dus niet de beheerders van het officiele gentoo forum, dit dus.

De beheerders van het officiele nl-talige forum hebben samen met enkele gentoodevelopers een ander wiki opgezet ( http://nl.gentoo-wiki.com ).

Ik ga mij niet bezig houden met flamewars dus mij ga je niet horen verkondigen dat onze wiki beter/slechter is als de andere, raadpleeg ze gerust allebei.

----------

## InAt!QuE

 *garo wrote:*   

> Maar om verwarring te vermijden: 
> 
> De wiki waarover InAt!QuE is opgezet door beheerders van EEN gentoo-forum, dus niet de beheerders van het officiele gentoo forum, dit dus.
> 
> 

 

Inderdaad, het gaat om een eigen initiatief van gentoo-forum.nl

Dat zijn niet de beheerders van het forum waar je dit nu leest.

Ik ben/was niet duidelijk genoeg geweest.

 *garo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> De beheerders van het officiele nl-talige forum hebben samen met enkele gentoodevelopers een ander wiki opgezet ( http://nl.gentoo-wiki.com ).
> 
> Ik ga mij niet bezig houden met flamewars dus mij ga je niet horen verkondigen dat onze wiki beter/slechter is als de andere, raadpleeg ze gerust allebei.

 

Hoe meer bronnen voor informatie mbt Gentoo is alleen maar beter mits de informatie uiteraard klopt.

Ik wist eerlijk gezegd van die andere NL niets af. (nu heb ik blijkbaar niet verder gekeken dan me neus lang is... althans, het rechter talen balkje overzien)

Maar het punt was juist dat de gentoo-wiki site eruit lag. Dan ligt die nederlands-talige er ook uit aangezien het een en dezelfde wiki is. Dan heb je aan die andere wiki nog altijd een alternatief als je geen tijd hebt om te wachten. En dat was het punt   :Wink: ....

----------

